
Open for profile feedback – Mentoring – Sharing past jon-hunting experience - utsav91292
https://utsavpshah.github.io/
======
utsav91292
In this uncertain times, I want to try & help out people who are either laid
off or looking for job. I am no expert in any of these but I can try by giving
back some of my time to help in anyway I can. I'm posting a link below to my
calendar with 15 minutes slot.

Please feel free to reach out to me: 1\. If you want to know about my past
experiences with job-hunting (interview prep, strategy or resources) 2\.
Resume/profile feedback & proofreading 3\. To chat or share anything that's on
your mind. 4\. Anything else that I didn't cover above & you feel I can help
with.

You can book the slot using [https://calendly.com/utsav-p-
shah/15mins](https://calendly.com/utsav-p-shah/15mins) or you can book a slot
via the Github Pages website.
[https://utsavpshah.github.io/](https://utsavpshah.github.io/)

